

'Haitch' or 'aitch'? How do you pronounce 'H'?  - unwantedLetters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11642588

======
jaspalsawhney
One of my friends actually pronounces it as 'Hedge' Also her 'W' sounds like
'ood'

------
rcfox
\textipa{etS}

